# Smallmouth Creeks



## Bandit29 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm new to the NKY area and would like to find some creeks/rivers that are around Cincinnati. I'm a teacher and do not have school Friday so would like to then. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

google earth pick some spots and go explore. It is the best way to find fishing spots. That is the way everyone on here pretty much finds their fishing spots.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Welcome! You probably won't get a whole lot of help for the creeks. The reason for that is a lot of the local creeks have a limited amount of holes and people who fish them don't want them to get blown up. Just across the Ohio, you've got the Little Miami River (LMR), Great Miami River (GMR) and Whitewater River (WWR). Get on Google Earth and start scouting out spots on these rivers. Good Luck.


----------



## Bandit29 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll check those out.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

You also have the Licking River in NKY. That has some good fish in it and parts of it are very wadeable. 

Most any creek that is connected to the big O will have fish in it too.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

what are the best fishing spots for hybrids?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> You also have the Licking River in NKY. That has some good fish in it and parts of it are very wadeable.
> 
> Most any creek that is connected to the big O will have fish in it too.


Isn't the Licking River Kentucky's equivalent to our LMR or GMR? I've always wanted to fish it but never made the trip.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Isn't the Licking River Kentucky's equivalent to our LMR or GMR? I've always wanted to fish it but never made the trip.


I heard the Licking River has some MONSTER HYBRIDS. I just dont want to buy a KY fishing L's.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> I heard the Licking River has some MONSTER HYBRIDS. I just dont want to buy a KY fishing L's.


I've got one, I'm just too lazy to drive over there lol  Does anyone on here ever kayak the Licking? I'd be interested in swapping trips or trading info for some Ohio tribs.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I've got one, I'm just too lazy to drive over there lol  Does anyone on here ever kayak the Licking? I'd be interested in swapping trips or trading info for some Ohio tribs.


 
I used work in KY right next to the licking and I ate lunch at the park everyday and would see lots of striper action in the river.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Isn't the Licking River Kentucky's equivalent to our LMR or GMR? I've always wanted to fish it but never made the trip.


The Licking is ok but I drive to OH to fish the big three before I head to the Licking if that tells you anything. Its just not the same kind of river if that makes any sense. My opinion might be a little different than others though because I'm always looking for smallies.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone mentioned Google earth, just yesterday was searching skinny water creeks for potential small mouth fishing, the only trouble is that the views are when the trees are in leaf, so it makes it hard to see the water, I was wondering if there is a winter view option on Goggle earth or any other site of its type?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> Someone mentioned Google earth, just yesterday was searching skinny water creeks for potential small mouth fishing, the only trouble is that the views are when the trees are in leaf, so it makes it hard to see the water, I was wondering if there is a winter view option on Goggle earth or any other site of its type?


try bing maps, i think some of there views are during the fall/winter and you dont see as many leaves on the trees. go to the birds eye view.


----------



## Bandit29 (Sep 30, 2013)

Heading out the the LMR today after school (teacher), How has it been?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bandit29 said:


> Heading out the the LMR today after school (teacher), How has it been?


Bad  Stay in school.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Bad  Stay in school.


A swing and a miss. Good effort though.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a Licking River Smallie caught a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bandit29 (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't go too well, tried some spots around Milford but couldn't wade to good spots. May try again. 

I know no one wants to give up spots but if anyone wants to just pm me and point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

